# bolt pattern



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

hey guys, i dont own a nissan but im tryin to hook my boy up with some used racinghart's im tryin to sell him. can anyone tell me the bolt pattern on a 2002 SE-R


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

4x114.3


----------

